# Topsail 4/7



## comparin (Mar 15, 2008)

Got to Topsail beach around 1:30 today. Water was rough and dirty, good bit of grass in the water.

Caught a nice 16 Pomp in the first ten minutes, not another after that. Battled the waves and weeds for 5 more hours though and caught a couple big blues, a big redfish which eventually broke my line, and then just I was about to leave, hooked into a scrappy 26 inch Red. Was able to get this one in. 

There were a good number of sand fleas around. Mostly small, but a few big ones. Heard good reports around Destin this morning, just couldn't get out of work till this afternoon.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's some nice dinner you're holding there! Great catch!

I guess we are going to have some grass in the area for a while. You'd think that the fronts would push them through. Was it really thick or do you leave your lines out for a while? I'll go in after a Red any day! It would've had to be in chest deep water to break off or the waves 3-4'! 

Tight Lines!


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Red fish and great report.. I love Topsail its a beautiful beach.


----------

